# Auxiliary Water Pump Problem



## LynzzzGTIVR6 (Mar 31, 2009)

Please help!
I'm new to VW's... I had a brand new '05 GLI, a couple years back, but I got rid of it after six months so I never had any problems with it.
Now I have a GTI VR6 that is having problems with the auxiliary water pump. Problem is this: I have no idea what that is. Or how expensive it is to fix. Or how to fix it for that matter....








If anyone has any info that can help me out that would be super appreciated!


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: Auxiliary Water Pump Problem (LynzzzGTIVR6)*

Whats wrong with it??
The Aux water pump is an electric pump that aids in pumping the coolant through out the engine... It also runs for a few minutes after you turn off the car to help cycle coolant through the hot engine to aid in properly cooling it down after driving...


----------



## LynzzzGTIVR6 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Auxiliary Water Pump Problem (GLgod)*

All I know is that on days like today (read: an hour ago) my co-worker had to come pick me up because I was driving my car and all of a sudden it started beeping and the info panel said stop and the coolant light came on. It's really becoming a pain in the butt and I have to get it fixed, but I have no idea how much this is going to end up costing me...


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That's not a sign of the aux water pump having a problem. Have you checked your fluid level? That indicator usually relates to a low fluid level, and it thinks it's so low it's hazardous to your car to continue driving. Have you had any indication of the temperature getting too hot?
We don't have enough info from your description to figure it out for sure, but it's definitely not your aux water pump.


----------



## LynzzzGTIVR6 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedub_junky)*

Yeah, the temp gauge flies over to the right side as soon as the car starts beeping and flashing stop across the info screen.








It does it even when there is enough coolant in the little bubble thingy that holds the coolant...


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LynzzzGTIVR6)*

Thats def not the Aux water pump...
Check your plastic fuse tray on top of the battery and see if there are any blown "strap" fuses in there... the one, I believe its a 40 amp, is for your radiator fans... they might not be kicking in


----------



## LynzzzGTIVR6 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GLgod)*

Um... okay, don't make fun of me, like I said I'm new at all this...
What's a fuse and how do I know if it's blown??


----------



## sleepy1 (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (LynzzzGTIVR6)*

Check that your cooling fans work (let the car idle with the A/C on and see if they're running on low speed) - this goes along with the fuse suggestion above. 
Also check that you have the green coolant temp sensor - I'm sure if you search there's a picture around here that shows where to find the sensor
Otherwise. Water pump? Thermostat? Does the coolant hose going to the top of the radiator get hot when the car is warm?


_Modified by sleepy1 at 2:23 PM 3-31-2009_


----------



## LynzzzGTIVR6 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (sleepy1)*

I have a black coolant temp sensor...







Is that bad??


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LynzzzGTIVR6)*

Its ok... Everyone's gotta start somewhere









Open your hood and locate your battery on the drivers side of the car... Open the small plastic box in the center of your battery cover its held in place with some plastic clips (squeeze them together to open)... Inside you will find several different items: 3 "blade" fuses (usually green) and 5 "strap" fuses (small strips of metal with wires coming out of both ends)
The purpose of the fuses are to "blow" if there is a surge of power to the electrical system... Why is this useful? When they blow, they cut the power to what ever item experienced the extra electrical current... This saves you from having to replace an expensive car part and only have to replace a cheap fuse








If its blown.... you will see it!! It will be visibly burned and, in the strap fuses case, it will be in two pieces http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LynzzzGTIVR6)*

Ok... forget everything I just said









If you have a Black coolant temp sensor (CTS) That is 100% the main cause of your problem... ALL black CTS's fail... This is a VW recall and can be fixed for free at your dealer


----------



## LynzzzGTIVR6 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GLgod)*

You're the greatest. So if it is this fuse, how do I fix it? Is that something I can just go to AutoZone or Pep Boys to get?


----------



## LynzzzGTIVR6 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LynzzzGTIVR6)*

I called the dealer, but they said that there aren't any open recalls on my car...


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LynzzzGTIVR6)*

That particular type of fuse is usually a dealer only part... Its about $2 from them... You'll need a small socket (don't remember the size off the top of my head) to remove two nuts that hold it down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for the CTS, call them and explain that you have the black CTS and the replacement is a "green top" one.... This recall happened about 4-5 years ago, so at this point its pretty much assumed that all the cars with black top ones have already been in for the recall and had it replaced... Honestly I have no idea how yours lasted as long as it did


----------



## LynzzzGTIVR6 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (GLgod)*

Thanks so much! I called a different dealer than the one I called before and the guy said that it's covered under the extended warranty and all I need to do is bring my car in and they will fix it.








You're the best! Thank you (All of You) for all your help!


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (LynzzzGTIVR6)*

Glad we could clear things up for you!


----------

